# The 'I Love You' Blink



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Another behavioral question today:
So I've heard over the years that when a can slowly blinks at you they're essentially saying 'I love you'. Does anyone think there's something to that?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I would say in its most simple interpretation it could mean they're calm and relaxed around you, maybe even sleepy. But anyone can guess at its meaning, I'm not going to go as far as attribute human gestures and feelings to a cats body language, especially when it's only something like slow blinking all on its own and not their overall body language towards you.


----------



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, I'd like to think that's what he's saying. It typically happens after a good brushin' or cuddle session. I blink back in response, and he blinks back once more. That goes back and forth a few times...


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard that if a cat slowly closes his eyes and then opens them, then you have been kitty kissed. Seems like you are responding the same way so I think you both have said "love you".


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Geets will blink then i will blink with one eye then the other. He notices i do separate eye blinks. I've heard it relaxes cats.

Kathy


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I've tried this with my cat. She usually just looks away. But I know she does love me


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

I've read that to cats it means "I mean you no harm", but this makes no sense to humans so we classify it as a gesture of love or bonding.

I do this to my cat after I've had to do something she doesn't like, or a few minutes after I have to reprimand her, just so she knows I don't hate her.

It's supposed to have a calming effect.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a sign of trust and friendship. Cats use stares to intimedate each other, especialy feral tom-cats fighting over territory and females. 

By blinking at you they are saying "I trust you, you are my friend, I'm not challenging you".


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

My cat does this all the time. And I always do it back at her.

Often times I'll initiate the blinks.


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

My cats and I will slowly blink at each other, too. I'm sure it means something good, though whether it's "love" on their part or not is hard to say for certain.  I know I certainly love them!


----------



## digsapony (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been wondering about this as my kitten has slowly blinked at me several times in the last few days and I was hoping it was a good sign. Good to know!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Arkona said:


> I've tried this with my cat. She usually just looks away. But I know she does love me


Arkona, looking away means the same as blinking back. Both mean that they trust you - enough to close or avert their eyes and not need to stare at you to observe your every move. Both are an expression of appreciation.

I do the slow eye blinking with all strays, and that's the second way we bond. The first is of course feeding. It's a hugely effective tool, I find, when trying to get strays used to a certain feeder and feeding station. It's the cat equivalent to our smiling. When a human smiles, and their smile is reciprocated, a connection is established. I've had strays come eat very sporadically for months, then one session of exchanging eye blinks and they come to the feeding station every day. There are other feeders around, less than a block away, but they feel there's a connection between us then.

I use the slow eye blink as a way to say many things in different contexts - basically the same as I would a smile to a human:

1. Everything is all right, there's no danger (when they're startled).
2. I see you, you're important to me (the strays are so many that I often can only give attention to each by using this method from across the feeding area)
3. I'm not angry at you (when they're feeling anxious about doing something).
4. I love you (when they're relaxed; then they usually blink back or look away)
5. It's ok, go ahead (when they're unsure about doing something)

I know that it works the way I mean it to because they relax immediately.


----------

